# Schwinn 1955 Corvette



## tickandtin (Oct 23, 2015)

Two bikes in two months! I guess you could say I'm hooked. It just arived today a 1955 corvette made 7/22-7/28 1955. This one is from ebay and I thing it was a pretty good deal $265 with shipping. I put it together right out of the box and it road beautifully. Now I have the winter to take it apart and replace the bearings change the cables and clean everything up. I think the only thing missing is a chrome headlight. Everyting seem to be original. Any comments or suggestions on restoring would be appreciated
Thanks Will


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2015)

kool find,is there a label on the back of the seat?tanks


----------



## theterrym (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice ride. Looks like a good polish is all this bike needs.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice score at a great price.

Two bikes in 2 months?.....its only the beginning...prepare to add an extra room to your house.


----------

